

Graylog2 v0.9.6 released, transitions from MongoDB to ElasticSearch - rbranson
http://graylog2.org/ohai/0.9.6

======
lennart
Note, though, that MongoDB stays for some statistical calculations.

------
elbac
great stuff! looking forward to upgrading.

------
tiff
\o/

------
jelveh
awesome

------
wavetossed
That sucks. I was looking at implementing Graylog but Elastic Search, or any
other cloud datastore, is out of the question. We need to keep the logs in the
same data centre as the servers for reasons of confidentiality, and for
performance reasons as well. Most of the logs will never be used for anything.
We log lots of stuff just in case, and after a few weeks there is no real use
for them. If we wanted stats we would calculate them and then delete the logs.
We certainly don't want to consume huge amounts of bandwidth shipping logs
across the Internet.

At this point I'll probably just use an older version so that we have local
storage and local search.

~~~
bartschuller
You might want to look at <http://www.elasticsearch.org/> Elastic Search is
not to be confused with Elastic Compute Cloud. Elastic Search is a Lucene-
based NoSQL-like search engine. You install it on your own machines.

